# Trek Madone Paint or Frame crack??



## michaltudek (Aug 16, 2010)

What You think about my pictures??
It`s look like paint or frame craks??? HELP..!!!!


----------



## SilverBack14 (Mar 31, 2010)

Is the 1st pic the BB? 

Knock test it and then take to LBS to evaluate and get on record.

Good luck.


----------



## michaltudek (Aug 16, 2010)

1st pic.. BB


----------



## 200miler (May 7, 2008)

*Tap it.*

Tap around and across the crack line with a coin. If it sounds "dull" then it's probably a crack in the frame. Agree with SilverBack14, take it to your LBS and get on the record. I had something similar [I tap tested it and it sounded OK - not a dull thud] and felt it was a paint crack. My LBS sent the pictures to Trek and before I could turn around Trek and sent a replacement frameset; turn time was 5 days from report to receipt.

Better safe than sorry.
-dg


----------



## gormleyflyer2002 (Sep 12, 2005)

crack


----------



## ultraman6970 (Aug 1, 2010)

Trek paint is baaaddd stuff.


----------



## Briko (Jun 17, 2009)

Tap testing with a coin really only works on flat areas with composties. Use a magnifying glass to get a closer look. press down hard over the crack with ur fingers or some hard plastic. If it is a crack it will give.


----------

